# Your Favourite Comic Strip



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

If you read the comics what is your fave? I like Pickles, and of course his wife Opal who always has the upper hand in dealing with him in a nice way. 

Do you call them Comics or as some refer to them as The Funnies?


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

Mutts by PATRICK MCDONNELL:



(Part of "the comics section," for me.)


----------



## Lewkat (May 5, 2020)

One of my many favorites is Hagar.


----------



## Mister E (May 5, 2020)

My fav was from many decades ago , here in the UK we had a strip called Desperate Dan ...used to eat cow pies , strewth THAT brings back memories 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desperate_Dan


----------



## Buckeye (May 5, 2020)

Dilbert & Doonesbury.  But I quit getting newspapers when I retired, over 10 years ago.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

Peanuts by Charles Schulz is my favorite. I call them comics.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

Hard to say...that was a *long* time ago. I'll have to say Hagar The Horrible. I also liked Garfield and Peanuts.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

Interesting. Peanuts was one of my Mom's favorites. She used to always read it to me, when I was little. Its popularity went ballistic when it became a mega merchandiser.

Even back when my Mom read it to me, I never cared for it, but I kept quiet. I never found its lovable loser, Charlie Brown, anyone I wanted to know about, at all, let alone follow on a regular basis. My Mom liked Linus, and I had a blanket I really liked, so she always pointed out his exploits, to me.

To this day, I don't like the strip, and prefer those comics that have positive characters who succeed in life.

If Lucy ever pulled that football garbage with me, I'd be cool, once, and then tackle her butt, on my next kicking approach!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Not a comic strip, but my favorite cartoons are Gary Larson's _The Far Side_.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Back in the day... For Better or For Worse.

Referred to them as the Funnies!


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

i prefer garfield but, i also like dilbert.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

I like Pickles, Mutts, Non Sequiter, Macanudo, Tundra, Drabble, Close to Home, Free Range,  Pluggers, Pearls Before Swine, Garfield, Dilbert, etc.  I like a lot of them, don't have a favorite, but I'd say Pickles and Mutts are better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> If you read the comics what is your fave? I like Pickles, and of course his wife Opal who always has the upper hand in dealing with him in a nice way.
> 
> Do you call them Comics or as some refer to them as The Funnies?


I really like Pickles, I often call them the Funnies.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Zippy *


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Zippy *


Wayyyyyy weird. I always think of the movie "Freaks," whenever I catch a glimpse of Zippy in an old head comic book from the 70's.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Wayyyyyy weird. I always think of the movie "Freaks," whenever I catch a glimpse of Zippy in an old head comic book from the 70's.


_*Lol, my kind of humor! "Are we having fun yet?"*_


----------



## Lewkat (May 5, 2020)

Well, I also like Shoe, Momma, Ziggy and NonSequitar.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

I used to love BC and Wizard of ID.  I also had their paperbacks.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Not a comic strip, but my favorite cartoons are Gary Larson's _The Far Side_.
> 
> View attachment 103010


I don't understand people who don't understand The Far Side.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 6, 2020)

Li'l Abner and all the folks at Dogpatch were, in my opinion, the best comics ever.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

I've always called them comics.
Haven't seen them since I started reading news online instead of print newspapers.  There were many I liked, but #1 favorite was by someone in Canada named Lynn- and I can't for anything recall the name of it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've always called them comics.
> Haven't seen them since I started reading news online instead of print newspapers.  There were many I liked, but #1 favorite was by someone in Canada named Lynn- and I can't for anything recall the name of it.


Lynn Johnston! For Better or For Worse! My favourite, too, Janice!


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Lynn Johnston! For Better or For Worse! My favourite, too, Janice!


Yes, that's it!!


----------



## Lee (May 7, 2020)

Janice, you can still get that comic and others online.....lots of free comic sites


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Lee said:


> Janice, you can still get that comic and others online.....lots of free comic sites


Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

I watched a biography on Lynn Johnston, and what a great watch it was.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> _*Lol, my kind of humor! "Are we having fun yet?"*_


I still have bunch of those old comics. Zippy was also a favorite,


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Oh, another favorite was Ziggy  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziggy_(comic_strip)


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

Anyone remember Broom-Hilda?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

I remember _For Better or for Worse_.  Great comic.

She sells autographed Sunday prints.

My Sunday morning ritual would be to read the funnies (they were in color) and then go through the sale flyers and make out my shopping list.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

What about Mary Worth and the other soap opera themed strips?

I always thought them to be a little out-of-place, sitting next to Marmaduke.
Same goes for Dick Tracy.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Anyone remember Broom-Hilda?


Yup, sure do!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> What about Mary Worth and the other soap opera themed strips?
> 
> I always thought them to be a little out-of-place, sitting next to Marmaduke.
> Same goes for Dick Tracy.


Had to look up Mary Worth... don't remember that one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've always called them comics.
> Haven't seen them since I started reading news online instead of print newspapers.  There were many I liked, but #1 favorite was by someone in Canada named Lynn- and I can't for anything recall the name of it.





As the stay-at-home mom that I was, Lynn Johnston, was always able to draw me into her comics in a way none other were able to, probably because so much of her comic life mirrored exactly the same as mine... the overflowing laundry baskets, the playpen with baby inside, diapers to change, meals to cook, dishes to wash, talking with my mom on the phone every morning... she knocked it out of the park for me, right down to the plastic magnetized letters on the fridge door!


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

Yeah, Hagar!


----------



## Fyrefox (May 8, 2020)

Actually, most of my favorite comics are no longer in production.  I'm thinking ones like _Bloom County _which came back as _Opus_, and _Calvin and Hobbes.  _Gary Larson's _The Far Side _was also a game-changer...


----------



## In The Sticks (May 8, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Actually, most of my favorite comics are no longer in production.  I'm thinking ones like _Bloom County _which came back as _Opus_, and _Calvin and Hobbes.  _Gary Larson's _The Far Side _was also a game-changer...
> 
> View attachment 103499


Calvin and Hobbes is _genius_.

To have Hobbes come to life as a tall tiger and then be a ratty toy when adults are around is perfection.

Then there's _this_ theme:


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Not at our house! Max loves fried tofu, all sauteed veggies, especially broccoli, soy sausage, tempeh, injeras, and more. He sits and looks at us with sad eyes until we let him have a bite, or two, or three, or ...........


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2020)

Lee said:


> If you read the comics what is your fave? I like Pickles, and of course his wife Opal who always has the upper hand in dealing with him in a nice way.
> 
> Do you call them Comics or as some refer to them as The Funnies?


Pickles, too. because it is us. I call them comics.  Past favorites have been Nancy (I think she is still out there) and Cathy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2020)

*I am a Far Side fan too

*


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Not a comic strip, but my favorite cartoons are Gary Larson's _The Far Side_.
> 
> View attachment 103010



YES!!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

Peanuts


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ziggy and Marmaduke


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Pickles is a big favorite of mine.  And I like the family in Baby Blues.

I loved The Far Side and For Better or For Worse when they were offered.  I also enjoyed Cathy, with her annual "trying on bathing suits" trauma.

I call them comics.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 15, 2021)

My favorites are: Bloom County, Shoe, Andy Capp, B.C., and Wizard of Id.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2021)

After this question and my answering Broom Hilda, a blogger/cartoonist/writer mentioned that this is his favourite cartoonist.  I hadn’t thought of cartoons in years, let alone BH.  It’s like learning a new word, next thing you know it shows up.


----------

